# Does any cat rescue want my used stamps.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am having a sort out and i have a lot of used stamps and some are from my stamp collection from when i was a kid.
Are then any cat rescue on here that would like them.
I also have a lot of the felix tokens as well.

If there are a few cat rescues that want them, then i will divide them up and post to about a dozen rescues.

so pm me if you want them by Wednesday 26th January.
The stamps come from the uk and abroad.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i save used stamps as well and i usually send them to the head office in cpl in haywards heath. if you want their address i am sure i can find it.
i know alot of the animal charities take them


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

i might sound really thick but what do they do with the stamps lol?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

as far as i know they sell them to collectors


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Jenny I would like the address if you have it. If not don't worry i can google it.
I have lots of stamps and wanted them to go to a animal charity instead of being tucked away in a cupboard.
Regards
Jill


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi jill
the addres for cats protection
national cat centre
chelwood gate
haywards heath
sussex rh17 7tt


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the address Jenny. I have just spent all evening sorting all the stamps out.:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lucky you, the times i have had to do that


----------



## faye at pawprints (Feb 22, 2011)

hi 

we collect used stamps for fundraising here at pawprints (i can send you the address to send them to if no-one else wnats them),

faye and the furries x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you just cut them off the envelopes? I didnt know they could be used and Ive just been throwing them away.


----------



## faye at pawprints (Feb 22, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you just cut them off the envelopes? I didnt know they could be used and Ive just been throwing them away.


hiya,

yes, they are just cut off with a bit of paper around them 

faye x


----------

